
Is there a common theme in the submitted YC apps? In other words, does YC get a good sense of what's brewing in the startup world?  - jkush

======
jkush
I ask because I think it would be fascinating to just read through all the
submissions!

~~~
whacked_new
Not sure if it would ever appear among YC apps, but you could probably make a
very appealing submission by devising a way to give eye massages from the
computer monitor. :)

~~~
whacked_new
Actually, I'm back to propose this very system. Takers welcomed! Or suggest
your improvement.

Load YC apps into document reader. Put a timer in the page, and capture
onclicks, onkeypresses, and onscrolls. Compute "stress level." When stress
level high, dim screen, start swirling through various soft colors and natural
scenery, and play embed sound file (in sexy voice of your choice): "Close your
eyes. Relax. You are happy. Your limbs, they feel deep, and tired. You're in a
beach, the breez... zzz... zzz" Detect snoring sound. Play sponsored embed
sound file (in sexy voice of sponsors choice): "You want to buy this. Now."

